# (Bug opened) Nouveau on linux > 2.6.38.x

## runem

Hi

Nouveau from gentoo-sources-2.6.38.x works including basic 3D. However version 2.6.39 or later git-snapshots does not. 2D-usage is working though.

If I use sci-astronomy/celestia 1.6.0 and view an object like the Hubble the entire machine locks up hard and the fans are running at full speed. Shortly after this the hardware watchdog kicks in and reboots the computer.

I have tries starting celestia with the --sync option to see any errors but that did not show any errors except for once when an assertion failed. The lock up happens even without that error.

What information is needed to help solve this?

emerge --info for workings system. 

```

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 May 2011 06:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALL_PROXY="socks://cache.hjemme:9050/"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-lI2kCSHNqH,guid=2279243391da2aa24183558400000020"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

FTP_PROXY="http://cache.hjemme:3128/"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="da_DK.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/tmp/keyring-OT9mum"

GNOME_KEYRING_PID="2468"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/tmp/keyring-OT9mum/gpg:0:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

HOME="/home/rune"

HTTPS_PROXY="http://cache-hjemme:3128/"

HTTP_PROXY="http://cache.hjemme:3128/"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

JAVAC="/home/rune/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/home/rune/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

JDK_HOME="/home/rune/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="da_DK.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="da_DK.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="da nb"

LOGNAME="rune"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/home/rune/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

NO_PROXY="localhost,127.0.0.0/8,192.168.2.1"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

ORBIT_SOCKETDIR="/tmp/orbit-rune"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="5"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/rune/linux-git"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/frej:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2477,unix/frej:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2477"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="2504"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/keyring-OT9mum/ssh"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.hjemme/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X a52 aac abiword acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fts3 gallium gdbm gdu gif git glibc-omitfp gmp gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv idn ipv6 java java6 jpeg laptop lcms libnotify logrotate mad mmap mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python readline rtc sdl session smp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk tordns truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wma x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="da nb" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="rune"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="rune"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

WINDOWID="31457283"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/home/rune/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="5d3d2da15fe96b2e71beeec54b2e6fe4-1306434496.330626-1840688081"

XSESSION="Gnome"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

all_proxy="socks://cache.hjemme:9050/"

ftp_proxy="http://cache.hjemme:3128/"

http_proxy="http://cache.hjemme:3128/"

https_proxy="http://cache-hjemme:3128/"

no_proxy="localhost,127.0.0.0/8,192.168.2.1"

```

Last edited by runem on Sun May 29, 2011 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

You could try to disable in-kernel DRM and use the nouveau-drm package instead, to see if the crash still happens in most recent nouveau code.

If it is not fixed yet, you could git bisect between kernel 2.6.38 and 2.6.39 and see which commit introduced the problem.

----------

## runem

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> You could try to disable in-kernel DRM and use the nouveau-drm package instead, to see if the crash still happens in most recent nouveau code.
> 
> If it is not fixed yet, you could git bisect between kernel 2.6.38 and 2.6.39 and see which commit introduced the problem.

 

Currently I get these errors:

```

Messages for package x11-base/nouveau-drm-20110526:

 *   CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

```

Where do I find the settings? I looked into Device Drivers -> Graphics but did not find them.

----------

## chithanh

Unfortunately you cannot enable those options directly, they are enabled by choosing a framebuffer driver.

Just enable one of the framebuffer drivers, e.g. vesafb, and those options will be active. (But don't activate vesafb in your boot loader)

----------

## runem

New status: I managed to compile the external module and boot. The problem is still there. However the system is not locked enough for the HW-watchdog to kick in.

I tried bisecting the kernel-source before using the forums, I got no useful results before I gave up. Is there a way to tell git "bisect but only changes in drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau" ?

----------

## Hu

According to man git-bisect, yes, you can restrict it to examine only some paths:

```
   Cutting down bisection by giving more parameters to bisect start

       You can further cut down the number of trials, if you know what part of

       the tree is involved in the problem you are tracking down, by

       specifying path parameters when issuing the bisect start command:

           $ git bisect start -- arch/i386 include/asm-i386
```

----------

## runem

Bisect result using Linus' git-tree:

```

7948758d27be1b69b6a79ed4f3f22e36a3b95965 is the first bad commit

commit 7948758d27be1b69b6a79ed4f3f22e36a3b95965

Author: Ben Skeggs <bskeggs@redhat.com>

Date:   Tue Jan 11 14:52:40 2011 +1000

    drm/nv40: implement support for on-chip PCIEGART

    

    v2. moved nv44 pciegart table back to instmem, where it's not

        accessible by userspace clients.

    

    Signed-off-by: Ben Skeggs <bskeggs@redhat.com>

:040000 040000 52f7b3f4d7890c0d6fd5dd87d1a27546bc91e3cc 033875ecc59da07acba4429bc80cfb4bfdc1e0f5 M   drivers

```

What is next?

EDIT:

Bisecting without path-filter and using the found bad commit I got this after marking 2.638 as good and 2.6.39 as bad:

```

Previous HEAD position was 0df0914... Merge branch 'omap-for-linus' of git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tmlind/linux-omap-2.6

HEAD is now at 7948758... drm/nv40: implement support for on-chip PCIEGART

$ git bisect bad

Bisecting: a merge base must be tested

[317495b25ec1f0beb0dbac8ee0dfec59a1addf03] drm/nouveau: fix suspend/resume on GPUs that don't have PM support

```

From what I have found on the net this means the problem is somewhere in the branch 'drm/nouveau: fix suspend/resume on GPUs that don't have PM support"

----------

## Hu

Once you have identified a suspect commit, check out the latest otherwise stable kernel, revert the suspect commit, and try the resulting tree.  If that produces a working kernel, file a bug reporting what is broken, the commit you suspect, and the results of running with and without the suspect commit.  If that still fails, you may have a more complex problem.  Either way, you are now close to the point where you will need to involve an upstream developer, preferably one who works on the GPU related code.

----------

## runem

Thanks for the help Hu.

I have opened this bug for the problem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369229

----------

## wcg

Note that the nouveau kernel driver has its own framebuffer built

in. You need to enable framebuffer support in general, the

various little helpers that are not hardware-specific (shared by a

lot of different frame buffer drivers), but you do not need to enable

vesafb, etc, and you should disable nvidiafb for sure if using

the nouveau graphics driver.

These are the options containing FB that I have enabled in

2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (AMD64, 64-bit only kernel) with dri support

and the nouveau driver in staging enabled:

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

This works. I boot with "video=640x480-8@75" passed to the kernel

by grub (fits my monitor; I get an 80x30 framebuffer at boot, with

8-bit color at 75hz).

Note: The nouveau driver in that kernel has some text mode framebuffer

issues (PFIFO_CACHE_ERROR and a HARDIRQ->safe lock taking a

HARDIRQ->unsafe lock, the first showing up as mode switch messages

on the console that should be going to /var/log/kern.log according to my

klogd setup), but they have not been fatal (or even noticeable) running

in X, and newer kernels have not been upgraded to testing yet on this arch,

so I still use it.

HTH

----------

